# Halloween specials!! Help!!



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey, Im wanting to build a DVD with all the halloween specials I grew up watching. :jol:
Anything from Garfield (I just got) to Home Improvement....Anything!!
But I want to download them so I can make a DVD or two out of some.
What do you recommend or know of that I could use?
Thanks!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

No collection would be complete without *It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown. *


----------



## sarahtlee (Jul 14, 2006)

Roseanne had some great Halloween episodes
Hocus Pocus starring Sarah Jessica Parker is a cute Halloween movie


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Not to be a buzzkill, but as per the forum rules:



> Discussion of illegal activities such as software and music piracy and other intellectual property violations are not allowed.


----------

